# Credo siamo alla fine



## Sognatore83 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ciao ragazzi... vi leggo da qualche giorno è in alcune discussioni trovò conforto o comunque qualche spunto. 

Vi parlo di me e della mia situazione anche per avere la vs opinione e consigli eventuali....

Abito a Milano ho 34 anni e sono sposato da 14.Mia moglie ha 8 anni più di me, abbiamo due splendidi bambini e ormai da troppo tempo io e mia moglie ci siamo allontanati.

Da quando sono arrivati i bimbi, la coppia ha smesso di esistere e sono almeno 3 anni che non abbiamo rapporti.... 

Io mi sono sentito escluso da lei, il mio impegno è stato dedicato ad essere un buon padre(mi auguro) un buon lavoratore... come marito mi sono adeguato (sbagliando) ai suoi atteggiamenti. Ho tradito solo una volta... nn amo tradire ...ma più passava il tempo meno sentivo di avere cose in comune con mia moglie se non i bimbi... bimbi che occupano l’80% degli argomenti. Siamo arrivati a queste settimane che lei magicamente si é risvegliata... dice che aver smesso la pillola l’ha fatta rinascere... ma io ormai...dopo tre anni la vedo come la madre dei miei figli e un amica...ne abbiamo parlato e ho detto le stesse cose a lei .
Non penso di amarla più... ma come fai a ferire una persona dicendo una cosa del genere? Parlando lei mi ha detto che devo prendere una decisione...dice che sono troppo giovane per nn vivere e che anche lei ha il diritto di rifarsi una vita... voi direte...bene siete d’accordo ... ma dentro di me c’è paura di ferirla e di ferire i bimbi(10 e 8 anni)

Insomma so cosa voglio ma ho paura a comunicarlo. Lei ha un lavoretto da 300€ mese, la casa è sua con mutuo di 360€... io prendo bene, siamo sui 3300€ mese... ho ragionato e le passerei 1500 euro mese per lei fin quando nn troverà altro e i bimbi... ne ho anche parlato con lei...ma così a titolo esemplificativo... dite che tiene come cifra? 

Come posso trovare la forza di fare questo passo? Come lo avete comunicato? Quali sono state le reazioni? Lei nonostante la ns chiacchierata pensa che io nn farò questo passo... la vedo che studia le prossime ferie che fa progetti... mentre io guardo soluzioni im affitto...insomma mi sento in un angolo... da una parte so cosa voglio dall altra invece ho paura del dolore che posso provocare ai miei figli e a lei.

Ciliegina sulla torta.... una settimana dopo la ns chiacchierata ho conosciuto una ragazza... una mia coetanea... ci siamo visti un po’ do volte e credetemi, non è mai successo nulla..lei è molto intelligente... fin che nn sistemo la mia situazione lei nn vuole esporsi... fatto sta che mi fa sentire come da troppo nn mi sento e penso in continuazione a lei. Cosa devo fare...aiutatemi... ps astenersi cattofanatici 


Inviato dal mio iPad utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Ottobre 2017)

Sognatore83 ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi... vi leggo da qualche giorno è in alcune discussioni trovò conforto o comunque qualche spunto.
> 
> Vi parlo di me e della mia situazione anche per avere la vs opinione e consigli eventuali....
> 
> ...


 Ti sei sposato troppo giovane, e lei già matura per una famiglia.
Lei crede che sia un tuo momento di sconforto e tutto passi.
Che dire...... sei sicuro di volere veramente rompere?


----------



## Foglia (16 Ottobre 2017)

Sognatore83 ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi... vi leggo da qualche giorno è in alcune discussioni trovò conforto o comunque qualche spunto.
> 
> Vi parlo di me e della mia situazione anche per avere la vs opinione e consigli eventuali....
> 
> ...



Ciao.

Chiedi come sia "giusto" comunicare la volontà di separarti, e se la somma di contributo al mantenimento sia congrua. Parli di un "angolo" nel quale ti senti chiuso tu, e dall'altra parte moglie e figli. Di una via di fuga, rappresentata da una estranea, tua coetanea.

Modifica la prospettiva. Da un lato la vostra coppia che si separa, e dall'altro i vostri figli. Dal lato della coppia, credo non esista un modo indolore per comunicare il tuo recesso da quello che è un patto. Però esistono modi civili per farlo, e per prenderne atto. Che si riversano su quello che direte ai figli.

Dal lato pratico della separazione.... I soldi sono importanti, e la tua valutazione economica mi pare a prima vista ragionevole. Ma credo non sia questo il punto principale: come pensi di organizzare le tue frequentazioni con i bimbi?

Perché vedi...  Appurato che indolori in questi casi non lo si e' mai, cio' che resta da fare e' soprattutto preservare loro, più che tua moglie. Che ad una certa, dopo tre anni di matrimonio  "bianco", forse due domande se le può fare.


Quanto alla tua coetanea, che è diventata l'angolo di rifugio, direi che è azzardato farla entrare in qualsiasi ruolo con la tua separazione. Quando si è insoddisfatti si scappa, lei allo stato e' solo un luogo immaginario. E li la lascerei per i prossimi mesi. Mi sembri già abbastanza incasinato, e quello che ti aspetta, coi tuoi figli più che altro, non è comunque una passeggiata. Concentrati per fare capire che non sei in fuga da "tutto il pacchetto"


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Ottobre 2017)

Sognatore83 ha detto:


> cattofanatici


Sentinelle in piedi? :rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (16 Ottobre 2017)

Sognatore83 ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi... vi leggo da qualche giorno è in alcune discussioni trovò conforto o comunque qualche spunto.
> 
> Vi parlo di me e della mia situazione anche per avere la vs opinione e consigli eventuali....
> 
> ...


Il tuo nick la dice lunga  è ora di smettere di sognare una vita perfetta dove tutto gira come pensiamo sia "giusto"...
Certo ti sei sposato troppo giovane, ma ormai è fatta e 20enne non puoi più tornare. 
I figli cambiano la vita di coppia, la pillola fa questo effetto ad alcune... insomma bisogna passare alla fase matura di un rapporto che è fatta di impegno da entrambe le parti. Dici che credi di non amarla più, quindi senza sicurezza pensi sia giusto mandare all'aria tutto con conseguenze di impoverimento, dolore e ripercussioni varie... specie sui bambini?
Pensi che una nuova storia col tempo non diventi "moglie 2" o forse peggio?
Come aiuto estremo, se proprio non ce la fai a starci dentro, c'è la ricetta del nonno che [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] conosce molto bene... attento ai fondamentali però o fai cazzate


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Ottobre 2017)

Comunque ammazza la carampana come ti ha usato per benino. Guadagna un decimo di quello che prendi te, E adesso visto che lei ha il diritto di rifarsi una vita ti sbatte fuori casa, dopodiché rimani appeso come un coglione? Ma anche no. Fatti una bella storiella fuori e rimani dentro casa per il bene dei bimbi finché lei non si stabilizza economicamente. Separati in casa. Sennò, lo scenario per come lo vedo adesso si risolverà con te che la mantieni per andare a scopare con qualcun altro. Che per carità, ci può anche stare, però L'importante è averlo chiaro in testa. Se lo fai fallo per i figli.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Ottobre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Il tuo nick la dice lunga  è ora di smettere di sognare una vita perfetta dove tutto gira come pensiamo sia "giusto"...
> Certo ti sei sposato troppo giovane, ma ormai è fatta e 20enne non puoi più tornare.
> I figli cambiano la vita di coppia, la pillola fa questo effetto ad alcune... insomma bisogna passare alla fase matura di un rapporto che è fatta di impegno da entrambe le parti. Dici che credi di non amarla più, quindi senza sicurezza pensi sia giusto mandare all'aria tutto con conseguenze di impoverimento, dolore e ripercussioni varie... specie sui bambini?
> Pensi che una nuova storia col tempo non diventi "moglie 2" o forse peggio?
> Come aiuto estremo, se proprio non ce la fai a starci dentro, c'è la ricetta del nonno che [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] conosce molto bene... attento ai fondamentali però o fai cazzate


Naaaah. La ricetta del nonno la usi per non far saltare il banco. Qui il banco é già saltato e l'unico non essersene accorto é lui.


----------



## MariLea (16 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Comunque ammazza la carampana come ti ha usato per benino. Guadagna un decimo di quello che prendi te, E adesso visto che lei ha il diritto di rifarsi una vita ti sbatte fuori casa, dopodiché rimani appeso come un coglione? Ma anche no. Fatti una bella storiella fuori e rimani dentro casa per il bene dei bimbi finché lei non si stabilizza economicamente. Separati in casa. Sennò, lo scenario per come lo vedo adesso si risolverà con te che la mantieni per andare a scopare con qualcun altro. Che per carità, ci può anche stare, però L'importante è averlo chiaro in testa. Se lo fai fallo per i figli.


Beh riadattata, ma gliela hai data


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Ottobre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Beh riadattata, ma gliela hai data


In realtà la ricetta del nonno originale non prevede la fine del matrimonio. Anzi, la famiglia va difesa a prescindere. Sennò non ha senso usare la ricetta del nonno. Questa Diciamo che era molto più una ricetta da avvocato divorzista da combattimento


----------



## MariLea (16 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> In realtà la ricetta del nonno originale non prevede la fine del matrimonio. Anzi, la famiglia va difesa a prescindere. Sennò non ha senso usare la ricetta del nonno. Questa Diciamo che era molto più una ricetta da avvocato divorzista da combattimento


:up:


----------



## insane (16 Ottobre 2017)

Sognatore83 ha detto:


> ... e sono almeno 3 anni che non abbiamo rapporti....
> 
> ...dice che aver smesso la pillola l’ha fatta rinascere...


Ma, scusa, ha preso per 3 anni la la pillola e non facevate niente?


----------



## disincantata (16 Ottobre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Ma, scusa, ha preso per 3 anni la la pillola e non facevate niente?



Serve anche per curare certe patologie.


----------



## Sognatore83 (17 Ottobre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Serve anche per curare certe patologie.


Esatto.... ho letto tutte le vs risposte... quando dico nn credo di amarla è più che altro per nn amettere che davvero non la amo più.
i miei figli vorrei vederli il più possibile ( in relazione con il mio lavoro purtroppo) quindi prenderli la sera dalle attività sportive quando sono in Italia, averli con me un giorno a settimana e due weekend al mese almeno.

credo di essere più attaccato a ciò che stato piuttosto che al ciò che sarà ... devo ragionare bene... ma perché stare con una persona che nn si ama più e che si vede solo come un amicizia? L’altra per fortuna non c’entra con tutto questo... è arrivata dopo, non è successo nulla... e purtroppo le crisi sono già state affrontate anche in passato.... davvero il mio terrore è la sofferenza che andrò a causare.... ma anche un mio amico cinquantenne me lo ha detto... Sognatore sei ancora giovane per rinunciare alla vita... bo...non sono che pesci pigliare( e nn fate battute)LoL


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Ottobre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Serve anche per curare certe patologie.


Del manico esterno..


----------



## patroclo (17 Ottobre 2017)

Le questioni da risolvere sono i figli ( magari affronatte la cosa con un supporto professionale esterno) e quella economica......per il resto mi sembrate già più che d'accordo..


----------



## arula (18 Ottobre 2017)

Sognatore83 ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi... vi leggo da qualche giorno è in alcune discussioni trovò conforto o comunque qualche spunto.
> 
> Vi parlo di me e della mia situazione anche per avere la vs opinione e consigli eventuali....
> 
> ...


domanda non ti tira più di lei o di voi?


----------



## MariLea (18 Ottobre 2017)

Sognatore83 ha detto:


> Esatto.... ho letto tutte le vs risposte... quando dico nn credo di amarla è più che altro per nn amettere che davvero non la amo più.
> i miei figli vorrei vederli il più possibile ( in relazione con il mio lavoro purtroppo) quindi prenderli la sera dalle attività sportive quando sono in Italia, averli con me un giorno a settimana e due weekend al mese almeno.
> 
> credo di essere più attaccato a ciò che stato piuttosto che al ciò che sarà ... devo ragionare bene... ma perché stare con una persona che nn si ama più e che si vede solo come un amicizia? L’altra per fortuna non c’entra con tutto questo... è arrivata dopo, non è successo nulla... e purtroppo le crisi sono già state affrontate anche in passato.... davvero il mio terrore è la sofferenza che andrò a causare.... ma anche un mio amico cinquantenne me lo ha detto... Sognatore sei ancora giovane per rinunciare alla vita... bo...non sono che pesci pigliare( e nn fate battute)LoL


Ma la tua vita la puoi vivere lo stesso a modo tuo, oltretutto lavori pure all'estero... 
ma, quando torni in Italia, puoi stare coi figli senza i minuti contati o doverli portarli in albergo nei we ecc...
Al momento non credo che pensi di risposarti, allora non complicarti l'esistenza che non va sempre tutto liscio come l'hai descritto, il più delle volte diventa una guerra...


----------



## Sognatore83 (18 Ottobre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Ma la tua vita la puoi vivere lo stesso a modo tuo, oltretutto lavori pure all'estero...
> ma, quando torni in Italia, puoi stare coi figli senza i minuti contati o doverli portarli in albergo nei we ecc...
> Al momento non credo che pensi di risposarti, allora non complicarti l'esistenza che non va sempre tutto liscio come l'hai descritto, il più delle volte diventa una guerra...



Non amo le situazuoni ibride... se con una persona nn C'è più la scintilla come fai a rimanere appeso in eterno... oltretutto lasciando appesa anche l'altra persona... nn sono nato ieri... la passione nn dura in eterno... ho imparato con il tempo... ma alla mia età faccio fatica ad accontentarmi.


----------



## JON (20 Ottobre 2017)

Sognatore83 ha detto:


> Ciliegina sulla torta.... una settimana dopo la ns chiacchierata ho conosciuto una ragazza... una mia coetanea... ci siamo visti un po’ do volte e credetemi, non è mai successo nulla..lei è molto intelligente... fin che nn sistemo la mia situazione lei nn vuole esporsi... fatto sta che mi fa sentire come da troppo nn mi sento e penso in continuazione a lei. Cosa devo fare...aiutatemi... ps astenersi cattofanatici


Cerca di restare lucido.
Anche se la crisi è iniziata prima, l'input al cambiamento che questa nuova donna ti offre può farti prendere decisioni delle quali non valuteresti appieno le conseguenze negative. Sta attento perché in genere, in questi casi, si è accecati da prospettive idealizzate.

D'altro canto va detto che in qualche modo stai cercando di quantificare, economicamente e non, il prezzo  di questa eventuale operazione di ristrutturazione. Non so però fino a che punto ti rendi conto dell'impatto che avrà questo cambiamento nella realtà di tutti i giorni.

Sicuramente hai fatto delle stime, ma avrai ipotizzato anche scenari la cui probabilità che si verifichino si accampano solo sulle tue supposizioni. Tipo dare per scontato che la tua attuale moglie, dopo la separazione ed entro un determinato tempo, diventi autonoma scaricandoti in parte del peso economico. Se vi separate l'impegno individuale con i bambini impegnerà per un tempo maggiore, quindi le probabilità che lei prenda a lavorare si riducono più di adesso. Oppure mi sbaglio e magari in questo senso avete delle possibilità di cui non hai parlato. Il punto è che se lei, mentre tu cerchi case in affitto, pianifica vacanze, allora parrebbe che le sue prospettive sono tutt'altro.

Poi non ho capito. Non ancora dichiari il tuo disamore, e hai ragionato con lei dicendole:

"... le passerei 1500 euro mese per lei fin quando nn troverà altro e i bimbi... ne ho anche parlato con lei...ma così a titolo esemplificativo..."


----------



## JON (20 Ottobre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Ma la tua vita la puoi vivere lo stesso a modo tuo, oltretutto lavori pure all'estero...
> ma, quando torni in Italia, puoi stare coi figli senza i minuti contati o doverli portarli in albergo nei we ecc...
> Al momento non credo che pensi di risposarti, allora non complicarti l'esistenza che *non va sempre tutto liscio come l'hai descritto*, il più delle volte diventa una guerra...


Confermo. Si sopravvalutano gli aspetti positivi, si sottovalutano quelli negativi.


----------



## Sognatore83 (21 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Confermo. Si sopravvalutano gli aspetti positivi, si sottovalutano quelli negativi.



Gli li aspetti negativi .... gli aspetti positivi... ma avere una compagna che ti faccia sentire uomo... è un uomo che ti faccia sentire donna non è un aspetto fondamentale in una coppia?


----------



## MariLea (21 Ottobre 2017)

Sognatore83 ha detto:


> Gli li aspetti negativi .... gli aspetti positivi... ma avere una compagna che ti faccia sentire uomo... è un uomo che ti faccia sentire donna non è un aspetto fondamentale in una coppia?


Tu, come molti d'altronde, avresti voluto un incoraggiamento a buttarti nella direzione che hai già scelto.
Poi, sognatore come sei, credi di poter avere tutto in una coppia senza compromessi di alcun genere.
Per "sentirti uomo" (passione?) puoi rimediare diversamente ricordandoti comunque che non è eterna, 
i figli sono per sempre e la separazione non è mai una passeggiata di piacere, soprattutto per loro.
Tu hai già deciso e ti si può solo augurare buona fortuna.


----------



## mistral (23 Ottobre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Ma la tua vita la puoi vivere lo stesso a modo tuo, oltretutto lavori pure all'estero... <br>
> ma, quando torni in Italia, puoi stare coi figli senza i minuti contati o doverli portarli in albergo nei we ecc...<br>
> Al momento non credo che pensi di risposarti, allora non complicarti l'esistenza che non va sempre tutto liscio come l'hai descritto, il più delle volte diventa una guerra...


Ma stiamo qui a dire a tutti che è troppo comodo tenere il piede in due staffe,che se non si stima più l'altro e non lo si ama è meglio prendere la decisione di lasciarsi prima di ingannare.....e ora diamo del pazzo ad un uomo che non vuole mentire e che decide di lasciare che anche l'altra possa riprendere in mano la sua vita e ricominciare con qualcuno che la ami?


----------



## MariLea (25 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma stiamo qui a dire a tutti che è troppo comodo tenere il piede in due staffe,che se non si stima più l'altro e non lo si ama è meglio prendere la decisione di lasciarsi prima di ingannare.....e ora diamo del pazzo ad un uomo che non vuole mentire e che decide di lasciare che anche l'altra possa riprendere in mano la sua vita e ricominciare con qualcuno che la ami?


Non gli do assolutamente del pazzo, 
penso di capire la situazione in cui si è venuto a trovare dopo anni di astinenza imposta e la conoscenza di una ragazza che gli ha risvegliato l'ormone... si è sposato a 20 anni ed ora sente il peso di una gioventù sacrificata... ma i 20anni non tornano.
Temo che un domani si possa pentire di aver mandato all'aria tutto con conseguente sofferenza per tutti, figli in primis, impoverimento economico, battaglie legali, storie belle che finiscono... e poi rimane solo un pugno di mosche o moglie2 che si vuole riprodurre e punto a capo...


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Ottobre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Non gli do assolutamente del pazzo,
> penso di capire la situazione in cui si è venuto a trovare dopo anni di astinenza imposta e la conoscenza di una ragazza che gli ha risvegliato l'ormone... si è sposato a 20 anni ed ora sente il peso di una gioventù sacrificata... ma i 20anni non tornano.
> Temo che un domani si possa pentire di aver mandato all'aria tutto con conseguente sofferenza per tutti, figli in primis, impoverimento economico, battaglie legali, storie belle che finiscono... e poi rimane solo un pugno di mosche o moglie2 che si vuole riprodurre e punto a capo...


Il divario di età prima o poi si fa senitre. Lui era veramente troppo giovane.
Riesco a capire che si vedano più come amici e non come compagni/amanti.
Non saprei, lasciare tutto per un'altra non è consigliabile perchè come dici ripartirebbe con moglie2 e riproduzione.
Però se non sente più nulla, è veramente ancora molto giovane, non archivierà questa voglia di vivere per sempre.


----------



## MariLea (25 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il divario di età prima o poi si fa senitre. Lui era veramente troppo giovane.
> Riesco a capire che si vedano più come amici e non come compagni/amanti.
> Non saprei, lasciare tutto per un'altra non è consigliabile perchè come dici ripartirebbe con moglie2 e riproduzione.
> Però se non sente più nulla, è veramente ancora molto giovane, non archivierà questa voglia di vivere per sempre.


Non dico di no, suggerisco solo di sperimentarla e poi decidere.


----------



## MariLea (25 Ottobre 2017)

che poi, vivendo per lavoro lontano da casa, è anche più semplice
e, secondo me, il male minore.


----------



## Sognatore83 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> che poi, vivendo per lavoro lontano da casa, è anche più semplice
> e, secondo me, il male minore.



Eccomi... un appunto e poi vi aggiormo... viaggio molto ma nn vivo all estero.

la situazione è piatta perché io sono un cogli0n€... abbiamo parlato... ho ribadito ciò che penso... eravamo in camera e ho detto chiaramente che nn sono ne più attratto e che c’è un altra che mi interessa... era tutto molto” bello” perché lei mi ascoltava e capiva e dovevo solo dire... si chiudiamo... poi giunge l’ora di andare a dormire e lei inizia a piangere e come sempre... maledetto me sempre, ho provato sofferenza nel vederla così,.. l’ho abbracciata e il giorno dopo ci siamo scritti e le ho detto che mm so cosa voglio, che nn sono pronto e siamo tornati in questa situazione di stallo... perché sono così incapace? Perché voglio qualcosa ma nn riesco a capirlo fino in fondo? Perché nn riesco a prendere la questione di petto? Forse lei ha ragione...sono tanto bravo e forte sul lavoro quanto debole nelle relazioni. 

Da da una parte ho capito che è chiusa ma quando si tratta di formalizzare il mio pensiero torno indietro.... io ci sto davvero male nel vederla soffrire come sto davvero male in questa situazione.... mi faccio schifo. L’altra... ci stiamo vedendo ma vi garantisco che non c’è stato nulla ...mai neanche un bacio ed è ciò che adoro di lei... lei dice che vuole aspettare che io sia libero per qualsiasi tipo di relazione più impegnativa... cioè una figa paurosa... ho avuto fior fiore di colleghe sposate e non disponibili a tutto ( tutte fanculizzate) e ora l’unica che forse mi interessa e che nn mi da neanche un bacio mi sta rapemdo.... 

i miei bimbi sono motivo di stasi... come può un uomo dare un colpo così a queste creature...come può un adulto interrompere il loro sogno dell amore eterno? ... ma è giusto stare in una situazione per nn far soffrire gli altri? Ragazzi... aiutatemi...sfioro la pazzia


----------



## MariLea (30 Ottobre 2017)

Sognatore83 ha detto:


> Eccomi... un appunto e poi vi aggiormo... viaggio molto ma nn vivo all estero.
> 
> la situazione è piatta perché io sono un cogli0n€... abbiamo parlato... ho ribadito ciò che penso... eravamo in camera e ho detto chiaramente che nn sono ne più attratto e che c’è un altra che mi interessa... era tutto molto” bello” perché lei mi ascoltava e capiva e dovevo solo dire... si chiudiamo... poi giunge l’ora di andare a dormire e lei inizia a piangere e come sempre... maledetto me sempre, ho provato sofferenza nel vederla così,.. l’ho abbracciata e il giorno dopo ci siamo scritti e le ho detto che mm so cosa voglio, che nn sono pronto e siamo tornati in questa situazione di stallo... perché sono così incapace? Perché voglio qualcosa ma nn riesco a capirlo fino in fondo? Perché nn riesco a prendere la questione di petto? Forse lei ha ragione...sono tanto bravo e forte sul lavoro quanto debole nelle relazioni.
> 
> ...


Non credo sia coglionaggine, è logico star male a far soffrire le persone care.
Intanto l'hai messa al corrente di ciò che pensi e del tuo stato d'animo attuale... il primo colpo è stato dato, lei sta sicuramente sedimentando e preparando all'eventuale colpo finale... come te d'altronde.
Nelle tue parole ti sento vincolato a un senso del dovere come a una palla al piede...
Forza e coraggio, perché sei solo all'inizio di un percorso per niente facile, mica puoi pretendere di fare questa scelta e vedere tutti sereni e contenti... se vi separate fatelo bene, assieme da persone adulte che hanno a cuore soprattutto lo sviluppo psichico e l'educazione dei bambini...


----------



## Sognatore83 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Non credo sia coglionaggine, è logico star male a far soffrire le persone care.
> Intanto l'hai messa al corrente di ciò che pensi e del tuo stato d'animo attuale... il primo colpo è stato dato, lei sta sicuramente sedimentando e preparando all'eventuale colpo finale... come te d'altronde.
> Nelle tue parole ti sento vincolato a un senso del dovere come a una palla al piede...
> Forza e coraggio, perché sei solo all'inizio di un percorso per niente facile, mica puoi pretendere di fare questa scelta e vedere tutti sereni e contenti... se vi separate fatelo bene, assieme da persone adulte che hanno a cuore soprattutto lo sviluppo psichico e l'educazione dei bambini...


Ciao Lea... apprezzo il modo in cui scrivi... senso del dovere si... palla al piede...non direi. Ho sensi di colpa continui. Lei nn sta dormendo... la vedo che ha accusato il colpo e ci soffro... nn sono un fottuto boia,  possibile che debba accusare il colpo senza ribattere? Cavolo ti dico che ti vedo come un amica, che nn ti amo ma provo solo un grande affetto e te... si voi direte che mi ama... che prova... poi quando le ho chiewto.... ma te mi ami? Nn lo so ma se nn proviamo  come faccio a saperlo? Il problema è  che quando ha provato a baciarmi io.... nn ho sentito nulla


----------



## MariLea (31 Ottobre 2017)

Sognatore83 ha detto:


> Ciao Lea... apprezzo il modo in cui scrivi... senso del dovere si... palla al piede...non direi. Ho sensi di colpa continui. Lei nn sta dormendo... la vedo che ha accusato il colpo e ci soffro... nn sono un fottuto boia,  possibile che debba accusare il colpo senza ribattere? Cavolo ti dico che ti vedo come un amica, che nn ti amo ma provo solo un grande affetto e te... si voi direte che mi ama... che prova... poi quando le ho chiewto.... ma te mi ami? Nn lo so ma se nn proviamo  come faccio a saperlo? Il problema è  che quando ha provato a baciarmi io.... nn ho sentito nulla


Ma cosa dovrebbe ribattere 'mi devi amare per forza'? Vorresti sentirti dire che ti ama? A che servirebbe?
Sta elaborando il suo dolore in maniera dignitosa direi, senza scenate che a nulla servono se non ad inasprire l'atmosfera in famiglia, non dimentichiamo che i bambini sono spugne che assorbono l'atmosfera emotiva dell'ambiente.
Stai soffrendo anche tu, il tuo giudice interiore ti fa presente che ti stai prendendo la responsabilità di tutto, non solo dal punto di vista sentimentale con tua moglie, ma anche del cambiamento dell'assetto familiare... non è una passeggiata, ti capisco.


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Novembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Serve anche per curare certe patologie.


...creandone però delle altre...


----------



## Claudietta-clo (4 Dicembre 2017)

Sognatore83 ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi...


Sei giovanissimo e meriti di rivedere la tua vita "personale". 
Tu rimarrai loro padre esattamente come loro rimarranno i tuoi figli...ma loro cresceranno e inizieranno a farsi le loro vite. A te cosa rimarrebbe fra tipo 10/15 anni? 
Cogli l'occasione di questa nuova opportunità.


----------



## Jim Cain (4 Dicembre 2017)

Sognatore83 ha detto:


> Gli li aspetti negativi .... gli aspetti positivi... ma avere una compagna che ti faccia sentire uomo... è un uomo che ti faccia sentire donna non è un aspetto fondamentale in una coppia?


Si.
Lo è soprattutto se uno dei due ha quella (legittima) esigenza.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Dicembre 2017)

Sognatore83 ha detto:


> i miei bimbi sono motivo di stasi... come può un uomo dare un colpo così a queste creature...come può un adulto interrompere il loro sogno dell amore eterno? ... ma è giusto stare in una situazione per nn far soffrire gli altri? Ragazzi... aiutatemi...sfioro la pazzia


Sta storia che i bambini ne soffrono è na minchiata galattica. Dipende con quale livello di empatia i coniugi si separano. Io sono separato e, per carità, a mia figlia dispiace, ma dato che io e sua madre andiamo d'amore e d'accordo, ci aiutiamo a vicenda e spesso stiamo tutti insieme come una famiglia non è stato un dramma. Dipende da come voi due reagirete alla separazione. 

Basta fare le cose con intelligenza ed amore per i figli. 


Sulla cifra che hai ipotizzato per il mantenimento manco intervengo perchè mi attirerei adosso la bolgia delle donne.


----------



## Tradito? (5 Dicembre 2017)

"Sei giovanissimo e meriti di rivedere la tua vita "personale". 
Tu rimarrai loro padre esattamente come loro rimarranno i tuoi figli...ma loro cresceranno e inizieranno a farsi le loro vite. A te cosa rimarrebbe fra tipo 10/15 anni? 
Cogli l'occasione di questa nuova opportunità. "

una opportunità per rompere il matrimonio sarebbe una ragazza che ha appena conosciuto?


----------



## stany (6 Dicembre 2017)

[
Originariamente Scritto da disincantata  Visualizza Messaggio
Serve anche per curare certe patologie

QUOTE=Blaise53;1838243]Del manico esterno..[/QUOTE]

Malpensante.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Sta storia che i bambini ne soffrono è na minchiata galattica. Dipende con quale livello di empatia i coniugi si separano. Io sono separato e, per carità, a mia figlia dispiace, ma dato che io e sua madre andiamo d'amore e d'accordo, ci aiutiamo a vicenda e spesso stiamo tutti insieme come una famiglia non è stato un dramma. Dipende da come voi due reagirete alla separazione.
> 
> Basta fare le cose con intelligenza ed amore per i figli.


Ammetterai che nell'80% dei casi non va come il sottolineato....


----------



## MariLea (8 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Sta storia che i bambini ne soffrono è na minchiata galattica. Dipende con quale livello di empatia i coniugi si separano. Io sono separato e, per carità, a mia figlia dispiace, ma dato che io e sua madre andiamo d'amore e d'accordo, ci aiutiamo a vicenda e spesso stiamo tutti insieme come una famiglia non è stato un dramma. Dipende da come voi due reagirete alla separazione.
> 
> Basta fare le cose con intelligenza ed amore per i figli.
> 
> ...


Non è una minchiata. 
Gestire bene una separazione per i bambini significa scegliere il male minore, non facciamone un ideale per favore, non lo è, basta chiedere a chi l'ha vissuta da figlio...


----------



## MariLea (8 Dicembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ammetterai che nell'80% dei casi non va come il sottolineato....


Infatti, 
quello che ho scritto sopra senza contare anche questa realtà.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (9 Dicembre 2017)

*Babbo natale.*

Cari amici
Vi pongo un problema apparentemente stupido, ma che potrebbe mettere alla prova la fiducia di mia figlia nei genitori.
Mia figlia ha 9 anni e pensavamo che non credesse più a Babbo Natale,  e la Befana,  ed infatti non se ne parlava più dallo scorso Natale.
Ieri sera ci ha detto che tutti le dicono che Babbo Natale non esiste ed infatti il Natale scorso mentre lo aspettava in cucina con la mamma, nonne e zie il papà (il sottoscritto) e lo zio (marito di mia sorella) erano in camera da pranzo…….come mai? Ha aggiunto “il prossimo Natale tutti dovranno stare nella stessa stanza!!!”
Io e la mia exmoglie abbiamo capito chiaramente che il punto non è l’esistenza o meno di Babbo Natale, ma la fiducia nei genitori che le potrebbero aver mentito.  e adesso stiamo pensando a cosa dirle e a come dirle che Babbo Natale non esiste e quindi le abbiamo mentito. In oltre non sa che siamo separati,
Perché in sostanza sono a casa con loro.
Consigli?


----------



## Soloconilcuore (9 Dicembre 2017)

Chiedo scusa ho sbagliato


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Dicembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ammetterai che nell'80% dei casi non va come il sottolineato....


anche di più del 80%. Mica tutti hanno un cervello.



Mari Lea ha detto:


> Non è una minchiata.
> Gestire bene una separazione per i bambini significa scegliere il male minore, non facciamone un ideale per favore, non lo è, basta chiedere a chi l'ha vissuta da figlio...


Vissuto anche da figlio. Tutte cazzate. Se i genitori capiscono che non è obbligatorio odiarsi e che il bene per il figlio viene prima si riesce tranquillamente a creare un ambiente positivo, pacifico e costruttivo. Anzi, io e la madre di mia figlia siamo molto più complici adesso che siamo amici/genitori di prima che cercavamo di essere una coppia. 

Poi ognuno può giustificare il proprio modo di comportarsi come meglio crede.


----------



## MariLea (9 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> anche di più del 80%. Mica tutti hanno un cervello.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non dico che non vi comportiate bene e non penso nemmeno che vi odiaste prima di separarvi...
Ma da qui a sbandierarlo come l'optimum per un bambino ce ne corre... e dai!
L'optimum rimane sempre la quotidianità con entrambe le figure genitoriali...
Lo dico nel senso di non far saltare all'aria una famiglia con facilità, senza aver riflettuto abbastanza e provato insieme a farla funzionare...


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> anche di più del 80%. Mica tutti hanno un cervello.


Quindi affermare che i bambini non ne soffrono è una 'minchiata galattica' salvo che per quel 10 % che la sa gestire bene....


----------



## danny (11 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> anche di più del 80%. Mica tutti hanno un cervello.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mari Lea ha detto:


> Non dico che non vi comportiate bene e non penso nemmeno che vi odiaste prima di separarvi...
> Ma da qui a sbandierarlo come l'optimum per un bambino ce ne corre... e dai!
> L'optimum rimane sempre la quotidianità con entrambe le figure genitoriali...
> Lo dico nel senso di non far saltare all'aria una famiglia con facilità, senza aver riflettuto abbastanza e provato insieme a farla funzionare...


Diciamo che se la coppia non funziona più, una separazione dove vengono mantenuti buoni rapporti e conservato un ruolo parentale per entrambi equilibrato non è più drammatica di una convivenza forzata di due persone che si tollerano o poco più, fermo restando che l'optimum è una famiglia unita dai sentimenti.
Il problema delle separazioni nasce dai conflitti che le determinano e che non vengono risolti.
Io ci sono in mezzo da circa 45 anni e credo sia grottesco.
E' terribile quando uno dei due genitori manifesta la propria continua disistima nei confronti dell'altro, ma questo accade anche nelle convivenze. O quando si usano i figli come campo di battaglia.
Tutti modelli negativi che andranno a influenzare la serenità dei figli quando a loro volta dovranno costituire una coppia.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Dicembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quindi affermare che i bambini non ne soffrono è una 'minchiata galattica' salvo che per quel 10 % che la sa gestire bene....


Eh no... rileggi eben cosa ho scritto. I bambini non ne soffrono se i genitori non sono due emeriti idioti.... detto "papalepapale".

quindi è dipendente da un comportamente errato dei genitori e non dal disegno universale del fato.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che se la coppia non funziona più, una separazione dove vengono mantenuti buoni rapporti e conservato un ruolo parentale per entrambi equilibrato non è più drammatica di una convivenza forzata di due persone che si tollerano o poco più, fermo restando che l'optimum è una famiglia unita dai sentimenti.
> Il problema delle separazioni nasce dai conflitti che le determinano e che non vengono risolti.
> Io ci sono in mezzo da circa 45 anni e credo sia grottesco.
> E' terribile quando uno dei due genitori manifesta la propria continua disistima nei confronti dell'altro, ma questo accade anche nelle convivenze. O quando si usano i figli come campo di battaglia.
> Tutti modelli negativi che andranno a influenzare la serenità dei figli quando a loro volta dovranno costituire una coppia.


Esattissimo. Io sono 45 anni che combatto con i miei genitori che non fanno altro che chiamarmi e sparlare dell'altro. Che coglioni. Ogni due o tre settimane devo partire con il cazziatone cosi per un po' la smettono. Giammai mia figlia vivrà la stessa situazione ed io e sua madre faremo di tutto perchè vada cosi. Anzi ora la chiamo.... tiè.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Dicembre 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Ieri sera ci ha detto che tutti le dicono che Babbo Natale non esiste


Diciamo che saper intercettare il futuro, è anche capire che se una cosa non la dici tu, la saprà da altri, che magari la prenderanno anche x il culo

Vale per babbo Natale, vale per mille cose.

Nella classe di mio figlio vale anche x 2 genitori separati, lo sanno tutti tranne il bambino diretto interessato.

E se i genitori non glielo dicono (perché poverini gli torna male), un bel giorno glielo dirà qualcun altro.. 

Sarebbe bene essere più chiari possibile su ogni argomento possibile, compatibilmente con il fatto che si parla a un bambino

Tacere spesso è fottersi con le proprie mani


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Eh no... rileggi eben cosa ho scritto. I bambini non ne soffrono se i genitori non sono due emeriti idioti.... detto "papalepapale".
> 
> quindi è dipendente da un comportamente errato dei genitori e non dal disegno universale del fato.


Certo ma QUEI bambini come ammettevi anche tu sono i figli di coppie che riescono a gestire bene la separazione e queste coppie sono pochissime, una minoranza irrilevante.
La stragrande maggioranza è purtroppo caratterizzata da un'estrema litigiosità dei coniugi, e ne porta i segni.


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Eh no... rileggi eben cosa ho scritto. I bambini non ne soffrono se i genitori non sono due emeriti idioti.... detto "papalepapale".
> 
> quindi è dipendente da un comportamente errato dei genitori e non dal disegno universale del fato.


Guarda che ho detto la STESSA cosa...


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Diciamo che saper intercettare il futuro, è anche capire che se una cosa non la dici tu, la saprà da altri, che magari la prenderanno anche x il culo
> 
> Vale per babbo Natale, vale per mille cose.
> 
> ...


Cioè ?
C'è un bambino che non sa che i genitori sono separati ?


----------



## Skorpio (11 Dicembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Cioè ?
> C'è un bambino che non sa che i genitori sono separati ?


Si

Separati in casa, x quei 2 GG a settimana che vivono sotto lo stesso tetto x parvenza

I genitori degli altri sanno.. e in casa parlano..
È i figli ascoltano

Poi quando inviti mai che vengano in 3...

E le domande degli altri bambini arrivano..


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si
> 
> Separati in casa, x quei 2 GG a settimana che vivono sotto lo stesso tetto x parvenza
> 
> ...


Mah.
Da come la racconti mi sembra mooooolto strano che il bambino non sappia.
Magari non dice, che è diverso.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Dicembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mah.
> Da come la racconti mi sembra mooooolto strano che il bambino non sappia.
> Magari non dice, che è diverso.


Non sa ufficialmente

Certo che è disorientato, e anche molto inquieto.

Dentro di sé sospetta di sicuro

Ma quell'età io la ricordo bene (purtroppo)

È un conto è immaginare, altro conto è sapere ufficialmente


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non sa ufficialmente
> 
> Certo che è disorientato, e anche molto inquieto.
> 
> ...


Età del bambino ?


----------



## Skorpio (11 Dicembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Età del bambino ?


10

Ma questa storia va avanti da 2

Vacanze incluse nella giostra, ovviamente


----------



## Kid (25 Gennaio 2019)

Sognatore83 ha detto:


> Gli li aspetti negativi .... gli aspetti positivi... ma avere una compagna che ti faccia sentire uomo... è un uomo che ti faccia sentire donna non è un aspetto fondamentale in una coppia?


Dopo 3 anni in bianco, si comincia per forza ad essere sognatori. Vista la tua indipendenza economica, io non ci penserei due volte a rifarmi una vita.


----------

